# New molly babies!!!!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well... we woke up this morning to get ready to go to church... went to feed the fish and noticed the mollie was in labor..... i havent counted exactly but she must have had more than 20 and she doesnt look skinny yet!!!!! wow... sooo many babies and they are sooo cute!!!!! right now i have 3 one month old molly babies.... 2 one week old platy babies and countless day old molly babies..... and the other two platies are still due anyday now.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang! I had pver 30 guppie babies, and no where to put them cuz they were getting big, so my teacher took 13 of them for her class. Only 15 left now Pob gonna keep all those. Maybe. I'll have more in 2 weeks or so. YOu sellling any?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ive got a few friends that im going to give some to.. whatever is left, ill give to my LPS when they are big enough.....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's so exiting to find babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know, but i personally will never outgrow that sheer joy of witnessing something so old, yet so new.  I find that I am very cryptic today...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Congrats. allways nice to hear bout new arrivals. Any pics?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have internet on my phone and my computer not workin right.... wish i could post some of the pics and videos ive taken..... they are soooo cute...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do post pictures soon! What type of molly is it? Amd ohokay


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are dalmation lyretail...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well... its been 4 days since they new babies were born.... there are about 17 of them that made it... they are growing soooo big.... i do wish i could post pics... it still amazes me how many she had... there was only 7 that were born last time and theres 3 left..... they surprise me every day how they are growing.... i hope they all live to be adult mollies...


----------

